# Newbie



## HeavyNeck91 (Apr 25, 2012)

Went out last week and got a few things to try some bow fishing after seeing carp in a cove while bass fishing. Never tried this before but i got a friend who has and so we went out. We shot a bunch the first night but no hits for me. The second night was a different story. I pulled in the cove and there were carp everywhere and after 3 misses i found the right way to aim and nailed my first fish at 12lbs and 2shots later i nailed my second fish at 10 lbs. Love this sport and plan on going again when the water clears. Also tryed frog gigging.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 17, 2012)

Wellll....you might not be able to hit ducks, but you sure can hit those carp casey!  Haahahaha just kidding buddy!  Good shooting!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2012)

Bowfishing and frog gigging, good times!


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 18, 2012)

Someone is hooked now!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 19, 2012)

Way to get it done. You've got the fever for it now.


----------

